# I am new in collecting watches... what are your opinions? bulova japan/bulova west germany/bulova sw



## Jefferson Faudan

i have been currently into watch collecting... nothing over the top like a ulysse nardin, omega or rolex... i do like omega though... but not much on the rolex... 

when i was growing up, i remember having a bulova watch the circular one with mesh bands from the early years... currently i have been purchasing watches online... a few i have bought were Walthams, a designer Oleg Cassini and Gruens and Bulova...
my question is since i have been looking on purchasing more Bulova, Hamilton, Gruen lately... what differs a Bulova japan movement, west germany movement, swiss movement... i know the japan movement are the current ones and cheaper and the swiss/german are the older ones... but does it compromise the product in terms of quality? this question goes as well to the walthams, gruens, hamiltons etc...

Here are a few of my current purchases... as you may see my choice of watches are classic analog types nothing too complicated. i'm more particular of the face and the band... i just love the classic look although  prior to these purchases i have a few cheap Casio's daily rubber watch and a reversible Toy Watch 










can you tell me more about the movement differences in terms of quality when done in different places... i know some are more into having a few expensive snobby watches than have too many but not that expensive such as Rolex or Omega... in my case though, i prefer having several that i can change according to my mood and still have a good quality but need not have to put a toll in my pocket... i'm sure there are watches out there that work as good a quality as a rolex/omega without really costing so much due to advertising... also... what can you say about the russian amphibia,vostok and slava?


----------



## Jefferson Faudan

i am more into dressy watches and i like the quality of the old ones... although these walthams are the japan movement, they're fine for me for daily wear... i have been purchasing NOS watches due to their quality and their simple elegance... although bulova's are a standout to me... here's what i currently have for the bulova lines... one is a swiss bulova 1970s in pristine condition 21 jewels incabloc, a japan bulova marinestar and a west germany 1960s bulova in pristine condition... the new ones are fine... but so far, if i were to eye on a few new ones, so far the rado jubile and the omega seamaster are the only ones that caught my eye... BUT i have a toywatch plasteramic for a new one...


----------



## chiko323

I don't think you should call watches like Rolex or Omega "snobby watches". Those are both great brands and offer quality worlds higher than the watches you might think are "just as good". I prefer quality over quantity. I save for years just to buy one expensive watch. Right now I have two Rolexes and don't miss having many cheaper watches that I can alternate depending on my mood. Rolexes and Omegas are not snobby. Patek Phillipes and AP are not snobby, you buy what you like and can afford but just diss other brands like that


----------



## littlevu

That Blue Bulova looks quite similar to the TAG Kirium. Or rather the Kirium looks like the Bulova! I say take onboard some suggestions (some ppl here can give you fantastic opinions to help steer you in the right direction) but ultimately, if you like a watch, be it quartz or mechanical, just get it. If you're comfortable with the pricing then don't let it get in the way of you owning something that 'sings' to you. Taste in style is highly subjective and not everyone wants to spend more than X amount even though their pockets are deeper than others. 

Be sure to update us on future puchases too, as I like to read how proud and enjoyable ppl's latest purchases makes them. Be it a $50 bargain or a $50k serious timepiece. Gives me that extra push to go after that watch that sings to me and make me feel good too.


----------



## Rogi

Its all a matter of personal opinion. For the price you pay for 3 bulova's you could get a vintage Omega. 

Some people argue that the build quality on Tissots, Bulovas etc is the same as Omega, a couple watch repair guys on the forum could tell you there is a diffrence in quality. Thats why Bulova is still priced in the "affordable" category. 

Just like Omega guys (like myself ) can be perceived as "snobby" you really can't judge a brand before you try on their watches. Watches now a days are mostly fashion accesories (you could use a cell phone to tell time) or a great hobby for collectors that enjoy hearing them tick as much as reading the time off of them (or just staring at them for hours with no recolection of the time). 

More reasonably priced brand guys could also be perceived as "snobby" due to their willingness to own countless numbers of watches that in the end could amount to 3-4 of the more expensive brand watches that have a better build quality and non-generic movements. 

Having owned myself both the reasonably priced watches (I own Seikos, Invicta and some older Swiss brands like Elco watches etc) and Omega on the higher end I have taken a more open approuch to watch ownership and don't shoot the gun at people because they like what they like. 

If I were in your position I'd most likely choose a vintage Bulova over a newer model (the newer ones are less and less reliable and well made vs vintage) vintage usually has a set standard that everyone tried to adhear to back then, now a days you can find a ton of these old designs being re-worked. I'd rather go with a classic Bulova that has character. 

Hope that helped somewhat


----------



## Jefferson Faudan

chiko323 said:


> I don't think you should call watches like Rolex or Omega "snobby watches". you buy what you like and can afford but just diss other brands like that


don't misinterpret what i have said... the tone on how i have made my comment may have come abrasive but "snobby" for me doesn't mean something negative... "snobby" for me means more of a "priced/valued possession" after all, i have mentioned earlier that i do appreciate Omega... probably being an owner of a Rolex made my comment tick some nerves... as for my opinion over the rolex is not mainly centered on its mechanical piece but rather to its aesthetics... it doesn't fascinate me as much compared to an Omega... and though i do understand that Movado is from what i have read from several forum is an "overpriced quartz mall watch" it still doesn't change my preference over a Movado due to its aesthetics.


----------



## Jefferson Faudan

littlevu said:


> taste in style is highly subjective and not everyone wants to spend more than X amount even though their pockets are deeper than others.


i do agree with this... though i should say i would want to get a really good watch (like i saw a 57 jewel Tugaris but i wasn't willing to pay the price despite its rarity)... i guess it's just me and frugality and practical spending... considering i have been hooked on this lately, i have also been also considering just how much i am willing to pay for one regardless whether a $X is an excess money or not... i have this attitude of purchasing an item without feeling that i'm going to get financially messed up and guilty after a purchase because i saved so badly for it... i do understand that some people do save for a certain thing, as for me, i want to enjoy the purchase and not feel the pressure of having to save for it.

On the other hand, I have seen quite a number of NOS/mint Omega and Movado and have been wanting to own one but i have to make a sound consideration to what my will is willing to pay for. Just last month i have purchased three different watches 2 Bulova's and a ToyWatch and prior to that I have been purchasing once in a month. i'm still looking forward to that day that i can and will be more than willing to pay more than $300 for a watch... so far that's just my limit per piece... i can be a pretty impulsive buyer so i have to be cautious before it gets harder to beat...come to think of it it's barely a year and have been purchasing a few reasonably priced ones and have been bidding for several and i don't want to get to the point where it can be very addicting and take it's toll on me...


----------



## Jefferson Faudan

ii8173888 said:


> Just like Omega guys (like myself ) can be perceived as "snobby" you really can't judge a brand before you try on their watches.


I have always eyed on an Omega... i love their clean lines... that "snobby" Omega of yours definitely deserves to be a snob  the first time i saw a person wearing an omega was from a customer in the office who purchased bearings and i was around 14-15y.o i guess... i didn't know then what that brand is but the logo was somehow embedded and told myself when i was younger that i'm going to own one... i still want one but i still am waiting to that point where i'd be paying for it without batting an eye


----------



## Well Then Lets See

Bulova Oceanographer Snorkel 666ft. variant " G "

41mm [minus crown] Vintage divers with SWISS made inhouse movement when Bulova was still Bulova ...


----------



## lucderan

My friend
you criticize expensive watches then you have a collection of 3 clones of Cartier Santos, 2 clones of Rolex day-date ?? Well, should we call them "Tribute"? It's weird to me! 
You're unconsciously in love with Cartier!! 
I agree that the original ones are crazy expensive and just a leather wristband for a Pasha, for example, costs hundreds dollars. I made the count exactly a couple days ago: They asked me 450$ for a piece of leather and about 2000$ to open, clean and fix a 1968 Omega Speedmaster. I reply to them that I already own the watches!! At Omega they smiled and they continued: "taxes and parts excluded sir"! I though I could buy about 50 Vostok (and it would be a huge bargain!) or a used smart!! 
Do you know, for example, why the Santos and Cartier in general inspired hundreds of factories to make clones or tribute of them? Do you think it's for advertising?? When you saw the last advertising for a Santos? And when you saw the last advertising for an Apple Watch?
Watches are jewels: They don't worth absolutely NOTHING by themselves! It's the history, the engineering behind, what they represented and what they represent to increase the "value" in the feelings of the people. If you are a skilled diver, you cannot live without a Citizen Promaster and your dream is to wear a uncomfortable Panerai! But you'll never ever count on them to calculate your dive time and deco (more or less! you can and you have to for safety!)!! If you're a pilot you'll desire a Breitling or a Rolex GMT...
There are billions of reason to desire an iconic watch... There are billions of reason to never buy a watch.... and today there's no reason to wear or just own a watch... unless it's a smartwatch so you can leave the phone at home! 
To keep your point you should look at different designs, not only "expensive snobby" designs.... at least not only!! Otherwise it's a non sense! If you hate Range Rover because they are huge, uncomfortable in the traffic and they pollute the air as a nuclear implant, you cannot buy a Double Decker Bus to go to your office! 
Still that watches are one of the things that you really can leave without all your life and be happy and successful! 
But think about this: If you bought a used 5000$ Rolex 10 years ago, you can resell it today for at least 7000!! Wait another 20 years taking care of them and you can exchange your Rolex with a brand new car!! Try to make last for 10 years one of yours watches and try to resell it for the double! Watches and vintage cars are better than cash! More than jewels or gold bar!

Bulova?? My first watch was a Bulova Chronograph Quartz Titanium & Gold plated (they said... ). Very nice watch. I saved money for a life to buy it. Unfortunately it never worked properly and a day I opened the box and it was rusted and went into the trash!

And now let's go to Vostok Amphibia: YES Amphibia it's something unique and crazy: They absolutely don't worth 70$. You can compare them to most famous and prestigious watches that cost 10-50 times! They have history, engineering, style... They are not a copy of nothing! They are inspired to themselves and to the era they were born! They inspired the others! It's an iconic watch and the market prices are not adequate to what you buy!
This is a kind of watch that could represent what you say at 101%! I don't understand why you "wasted" money when you could already have a couple icons of horology! 
And it a watch that is PERFECT to get inside watch collection! Amphibia are absolutely REAL Watches as Casio and Seiko. 
Automatic the first, Automatic or mechanical the second, you have a great choice of cases and dials. 
I suggest you to start from the history of that watches! It's amazing. Read how and why they came out with the amphibia! Read about the engineering behind! You'll fall in love with them. I think there's no real collector that can snob a amphibia. It would be he's not a collector but an ignorant!
* And I guess you know that behind Vostok Amphibia and Komandirskie there's a world of modding!!*
There's a marvelous thread here that tells you everything about amphibia. I've just bought another one. It's used and I paid almost the same price as the new just to have it fast and play with it.... Yes you can play A Looooooottttt with amphibia! 
You can change everything starting from the same movement! That's really a watch you change according to your mood! You don't switch the watch.... You modify it!! 
Just Seiko with its SKX 007 and 009 offers to get inside a world of modding... But Amphibia win without partecipate!
Take it, learn it, enjoy it... You'll be amazed.
Go to the e-shop of the distributor: "Meranom". I've read that Dmitry, the responsible, is one of the community here! 
It's a blessed idea to buy a Vostok! Do it without hesitation! You won't loose your money! Who buy an amphibia end up to buy another amphibia.... or a komandirskie.

And I want to leave you with another advice: check the NAUTICA Watches. They are not comparable to Vostok fo iconic soul. You can easily include Vostok with the other "snobby" brand! You can't wit Nautica... But for the prices NAUTICA offers marvelous watches that are pretty original (not always but not even the big snobby brand are all different!). They are sturdy and cool! I own 3 of them and an old NAUTICA A17570 is my beloved watch ever.... even if I have a few "expensive snobby watches" in the safe. I'm so attached to that watch that I'm ready to pay more than the double of a brand new one just to have back its gold plated Crown with a fake plastic stone! Horology it's not a matter of money!
Happy modding with amphibia!!

PS: I have Two Santos: one is a Galbée exactly like your "tribute"!


----------



## StufflerMike

A lot of prosa for answering a 6 yrs old thread. The chance is OP, who didn‘t show up here for years, will not read your reply. Anyway. Welcome to WatchUSeek.


----------

